

Sketchnotes book - visual notes of 100 talks - sahillavingia
http://sketchnotesbook.com/

======
evalottchen
thanks for the nice feedback for my book. If you want to learn a bit more
about sketchnotes as a technique for capturing talks, there is a lecture I
gave a while ago and a ton of references to learn more here:
[http://evalottalamm.wordpress.com/2010/10/11/sketchnoting-
ta...](http://evalottalamm.wordpress.com/2010/10/11/sketchnoting-talk-at-
webexpo-2010-in-prague/)

------
otoburb
The longing I feel is the ability to create sketchnotes without detracting
from the learning and listening experience.

The main pre-requisite seems to be the ability to sketch (i.e. quickly draw)
the ideas that you're hearing in a real-time flow. I can do the latter (i.e.
synthesize and absorb the talk with bright visuals in my imagination), but
putting them down on paper is the daunting task.

Is this the type of art that's only within the grasp of gifted artists? I'd be
happy even if I could quickly and accurately sketch rage comics or simpler
xkcd stick figures, but alas even those require an inordinate amount of time.

------
akshaykarthik
This visual view of talks reminds me of RSA Animate

<http://www.youtube.com/user/theRSAorg>

------
sriramk
Amazing work. Also good job by Sahil in helping his customers make money :)
(just saw the checkout experience and the name of the OP).

------
adrianhoward
Added to my wish list.

If you want to see some of Eva-Lotta's sketchnotes for other talks go check
out her flickr stream. Lots of great stuff
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/evalottchen/>

------
malandrew
I find it ironic that a site selling a book about UX/UI/Usability talks would
have 100% of the copy written in majuscule. The site hurts to read.

------
pacomerh
It must have been fun to draw this stuff while learning at the same time.
Clever idea.

